# CTC, Signature & Stamp (Name, designation, address) is mentined on Certified copy



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Members,

I got attested all my doc from india but on the doc he has mentioned CTC, Signature, date & Stamp (Name, designation, address).

CTC is short form of Certified true copy. 

Will this acceptable? As ACS has given different format like 

The following information is required on each page of the certified copy: 
1.	The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”.
2.	The signature of the certifying person.
3.	The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.


----------



## pishu (Feb 14, 2012)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I got attested all my doc from india but on the doc he has mentioned CTC, Signature, date & Stamp (Name, designation, address).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Ideally it should not be an issue but if i were you i would not take a chance.. Its better to go with the word Certified true copy or even true copy...

All the best...


----------

